# Kona Rove for Gravel Road and CX?



## elrancho66

I'm planning to build up a gravel/durt road rig that can also be used for occasional CX races and the Kona Rove is a candidate. Any real world feedback from forum members on their experiences with the Rove? Thanks in advance. 2 Wheels Good


----------



## mudrock

The Rove was just introduced - not many out there. Just google to see what the press has to say:

First Impression: Kona Rove | Bicycle Times Magazine

Kona Rove | Mad Blog Media

the specs:

KONAWORLD

To me it looks a lot like the Salsa Vaya. 26 lbs or so - pretty heavy for racing but ok for anything else.


----------



## RRRoubaix

Yep, hella-heavy for racing. Several reports I've read put it a few ounces under 28 pounds. 
One of the bummers is that the Rove replaced Kona's Honky Inc, which was similar, but a higher spec and came w/ a carbon fork. (Although had 130 rear spacing- silly for disc wheels)
I guess you could buy a frameset and build it up, mebbe get it down to 24 pounds.

However, Kona has recently announced they'll be releasing a *titanium* version!
YUM.
Kona Offers Sneak Peek of 2014 Titanium Rove - Bike Rumor


----------



## the mayor

There are a butt load of bikes that fit what you're looking to do.
What is your budget.
And where are you riding it? A gravel road bike you need/want in a hilly area is going to be little different than what you need/want in a flat area.


----------

